# Spell-checker set to US-English?



## S.Giles (14 Aug 2014)

Given that this site is mainly used by UK-based cyclists, can someone tell me why the spell-checker seemingly is set to US English?

I'm rather attached to the way we British waste _'u'_s and avoid _'z'_s whenever possible!

Steve


----------



## winjim (14 Aug 2014)

There's a spell checker?


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2014)

Surely the spell-checker is part of your browser, not the site?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Surely the spell-checker is part of your browser, not the site?


this...

tis your machine*

*most likely


----------



## robjh (14 Aug 2014)

Spellchecker? I've not come across that on here.

On a related note though, following the posts on here you can see the gradual adoption over time of American forms - I've spotted a couple of 'mom's recently, not to mention the many 'butts' in place of 'bums', and the occasional bathroom to mean toilet or store to mean shop.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2014)

robjh said:


> Spellchecker? I've not come across that on here.
> 
> On a related note though, following the posts on here you can see the gradual adoption over time of American forms - I've spotted a couple of 'mom's recently, not to mention the many 'butts' in place of 'bums', and the occasional bathroom to mean toilet or store to mean shop.


Wait until they start shouting "_Ride on the pavement. a*shole_"!

As for fannypacks ...


----------



## Apollonius (14 Aug 2014)

Yes, the spell-checking is done by a facility in your browser, not by the site.

Off topic, but does anybody remember the version of Word that had a political correctness checker?
My favourite emendation was the suggestion that Lady Macbeth (in the play) should be corrected to Woman Macbeth.


----------



## robjh (14 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Wait until they start shouting "_Ride on the pavement. a*shole_"!
> 
> As for fannypacks ...


 
Oh yes, and _ass_es for _ars_es is another one that's everywhere these days.


----------



## S.Giles (14 Aug 2014)

So it's _my_ spell-checker thats set to US? I'll have a rummage around and see if I can change it.

Thanks for that!

Steve

Edit: I'm possibly the only person in the world using Opera. Anyone have an idea how to change the appropriate setting? An initial look didn't show up anything obvious.


----------



## snorri (14 Aug 2014)

robjh said:


> Spellchecker? I've not come across that on here.
> 
> On a related note though, following the posts on here you can see the gradual adoption over time of American forms - I've spotted a couple of 'mom's recently, not to mention the many 'butts' in place of 'bums', and the occasional bathroom to mean toilet or store to mean shop.


Is "of" instead of "have" an Americanism too?
It certainly makes posts difficult to read.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2014)

S.Giles said:


> So it's _my_ spell-checker thats set to US? I'll have a rummage around and see if I can change it.
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> ...


You are not, because I do too!

Go to Tools/Preferences/General/Language and select 'British English'!


----------



## robjh (14 Aug 2014)

snorri said:


> Is "of" instead of "have" an Americanism too?
> It certainly makes posts difficult to read.


 as in 'I could of done that'? No, that's just a kind of semi-phonetic spelling of 've, as they sound just the same in connected speech. It's been common in everyday writing in the UK for a long long time.


----------



## S.Giles (14 Aug 2014)

Thanks ColinJ, but I tried that and it's already set to British English.

Just to confirm, I'm referring to the red dots that appear under words when typing a new message, like for instance I can see now under the word 'colour' (you won't see it, of course). Is that my browser doing that? Please excuse my ignorance.


----------



## snorri (14 Aug 2014)

robjh said:


> No, that's just a kind of semi-phonetic spelling of 've, as they sound just the same in connected speech. It's been common in everyday writing in the UK for a long long time.


I couldn't "Like" your post, but thanks for response.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2014)

S.Giles said:


> Thanks ColinJ, but I tried that and it's already set to British English.
> 
> Just to confirm, I'm referring to the red dots that appear under words when typing a new message, like for instance I can see now under the word 'colour' (you won't see it, of course). Is that my browser doing that? Please excuse my ignorance.


Ah, found it ...



> Add a dictionary
> 
> Opera uses the Hunspell dictionary format, and includes a US English dictionary by default. To add a spell checker dictionary for another language:
> 
> ...


----------



## S.Giles (14 Aug 2014)

Wow, thanks for that ColinJ.

Colour...Rationalise...Jewellery...etc, etc.

Excellent!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (14 Aug 2014)

S.Giles said:


> So it's _my_ spell-checker thats set to US? I'll have a rummage around and see if I can change it.
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> ...


and me as well...


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2014)

Anyone on here using an iPad?
It is annoying to have it try to replace tyres with tires all the time. The language in "settings" is set to British English.


----------



## S.Giles (14 Aug 2014)

At the risk of boring everyone - spell checker now sorted out, but simultaneously (co-incidentally?), my Google results now look_ really_ strange. I'll try to mimic the look:

Fast
deliv
ery
-
Buy
Now
-
Free
P
&
P
-etc, etc. 

Anyone have any idea what's happened? it's only happening in Opera. Google results in Firefox are fine. I don't recall changing anything but the dictionary settings.

Thanks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Aug 2014)

S.Giles said:


> Thanks ColinJ, but I tried that and it's already set to British English.
> 
> Just to confirm, I'm referring to the red dots that appear under words when typing a new message, like for instance I can see now under the word 'colour' (you won't see it, of course). Is that my browser doing that? Please excuse my ignorance.


Yes, it's the browser. When you get the red wiggly worm, right-click on the word and see whether there are language options listed.

EDIT: I hadn't seen your latest post when I sent this.


----------



## S.Giles (14 Aug 2014)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yes, it's the browser. When you get the red wiggly worm, right-click on the word and see whether there are language options listed.
> 
> EDIT: I hadn't seen your latest post when I sent this.



Thanks anyway. See above for my latest problem (worse than the initial problem!)


----------



## Cycleops (14 Aug 2014)

I think I have found the answer for Apple users.
Type a word, any word, in the Reply box. Hold your finger over the word and release, this give you the option to "Select", tap that. You will then be offered the several options, select "Define". Tap on "Dictionary", if it's not set to "Oxford Dictionary of English" change it by tapping on the "Manage" tab.


----------



## ColinJ (14 Aug 2014)

S.Giles said:


> At the risk of boring everyone - spell checker now sorted out, but simultaneously (co-incidentally?), my Google results now look_ really_ strange. I'll try to mimic the look:
> 
> Fast
> deliv
> ...


Nope - I've never had _that_ problem! 

Take a look at this ...


----------



## S.Giles (15 Aug 2014)

ColinJ said:


> Take a look at this ...



Yes, that's exactly the same problem. I found the 'fit to width' button they mentioned, and that cured it. It has to be sorted out every time Opera is opened though, but I'll survive!

Thanks once again, ColinJ.


----------



## RWright (15 Aug 2014)

I just added 'Strava' to my dictionary. I was getting the red underline with it too. I didn't know the spell checker was machine controlled either, I thought it was forum controlled and I was seeing words like colour come up underlined as well, couldn't quite figure out what was up . Going to add nobber, muppet, numpty git, pillock, prat to my dictionary as well. Y'all have a lot of cool words in the UK, they come in handy for me over here in the states sometimes.


----------

